# Ich verliere an jedem Spiel die Lust



## Sin (17. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen,

leider häuft sich dieses Thema bei mir in letzter Zeit. Alles fing an letztes Jahr zur Weihnachtszeit. Nach der rund 100sten Stunde in Skyrim verlor ich, eigentlich ohne jeden Grund, von jetzt auf gleich das interesse an dem Spiel. Und es hörte nicht auf. Jedesmal wenn ich das Spiel anfing... 5 Minuten danach konnte ich es nicht mehr sehen. Kurz darauf im Januar bin ich umgezogen und hatte 3 Monate generell keine Zeit zum spielen, obwohl ich es "vermisst" habe, aber das renovieren war immer wichtiger. Im März hatte ich dann wieder Zeit zum spielen. Leider spiegelte sich immer das selbe Bild ab: Ich kaufte ein Spiel, hab es kurze Zeit gespielt und verlor dann ohne jeden Grund das Interesse an dem Spiel. 

Ich habe Seit März rund 30 neue Spiele gekauft. Von Indi Spielen wie TOWNS bis hin zu hochgelobten Spielen wie XCOM, Rage oder Borderlands2. XCOM war besonders schlimm, da habe ich eine Spielzeit von sage und schreibe gerade mal 40 Minuten bevor ich das Interesse verloren habe. 

Jüngstes Beispiel ist z.b. FFXIV ARR. Bis lvl 20 habe ich es geschafft und wieder ohne jeden Grund (Eigentlich war ich nur gerade unterwegs Erze sammeln) das Interesse verloren. ALT +F4 gemacht und seitdem nicht mehr eingeloggt. 

Gerade am Wochenende wünsche ich mir dann aber wieder ein Spiel das mich fesselt, suche in den diversen Stores, kaufe mir ein Spiel und das ganze geht wieder von vorne los. Habt ihr das auch so extrem? Kann doch nicht sein dass alle Spiele mich nicht mehr zu begeistern verstehen. (Hatte ja schon gedacht vielleicht habe ich zuviel gespielt, aber ich habe ja auch rund 3 Monate zwangspause gehabt und ich MÖCHTE ja spielen)


----------



## Keashaa (17. Oktober 2013)

Hast du das Problem generell (also auch wenn du dir einen Film anschaust) oder nur bei (PC-)Spielen? Vielleicht bist du derzeit in einer Phase, in der dir das "Alleine vorm PC sitzen" nicht ausreicht, um dich zu beschäftigen? (ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie es generell um dein Sozialleben steht, daher sage ich dazu erstmal nix)


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht es aus mit kurzfristigen Spielen wie Counterstrike oder Awesomenauts? Vielleicht bringt es mehr etwas zu zocken, das einen schnellen Einstieg hat und bei dem man einfach mal ne Runde spielt. Ich tue mich bei sehr vielen Spielen, die ich habe, schwer sie anzufangen, weil ich auf die "Einstiegsphase" sowas von keinen Bock habe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Oktober 2013)

Naja... ein gewisses Phasenhaftes Verhalten ist normal...

Am Anfang habe ich auch über 100 Stunden in Skyrim verbracht, dann ne Zeitlang keinerlei Lust gehabt und immer wieder mal nen paar dutzend Stunden reingeworfen und im Moment wieder knapp 100 Stunden extra.
Das selbe bei meinen diversen Star Trek spielen (was im übrigen auch für die DVDs gilt) immer mal wieder für ein paar Wochen totale Lust drauf und dann absolut garnicht mehr für lange Zeit.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Oktober 2013)

Hast du schon gta 5 oder fifa 14 gespielt? Ich mag auch keine Spiele außer den beiden


----------



## Manowar (17. Oktober 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Hast du das Problem generell?



Dürfte hier wohl erstmal die beste Frage sein.
Antriebslosigkeit?


----------



## TwiXXL (17. Oktober 2013)

Habe jetzt extra meinen verstaubten Account für diesen Thread ausgepackt, normal bin ich als Gast in Buffed unterwegs.

Ich habe exakt das selbe Problem wie du, ich verliere bei jedem Spiel das Interesse nach wenigen Stunden. Vor ca. 2 Wochen habe ich mit Planetside 2 angefangen, nach 3 Tagen hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr (ca. 9 Std. Spielzeit), obwohl ich von dem Spiel am Anfang fasziniert war. Selbst an AC3 habe ich kein Interesse mehr, obwohl ich die Reihe sehr gemocht habe. Also du bist aufjeden Fall nicht alleine, weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das gut oder schlecht ist^^ Ich würde auch sehr gerne einfach mal wieder von einem Spiel gefesselt werden, das letzte mal das ich dieses Gefühl hatte war vor ca. 3 Jahren


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2013)

Wie Keashaa schon meinte würde ich mir mal die Frage stellen ob das bei anderen Dingen ähnlich ist.

Wenn man jetzt gleich ganz weit ausholen will, könnten das auch erste Anzeichen für Depressionen sein... ^^




> _*- Wenig Interesse oder Freude an den eigenen Tätigkeiten*
> Während einer Depression kommt es oft vor, dass Betroffene keinen Spaß und keine Begeisterung mehr empfinden können für Dinge, die Ihnen vor der Depression große Freude bereitet haben. Das können Hobbys, der eigene Beruf oder auch andere Dinge sein._




Trifft hiervon vielleicht noch mehr auf dich zu zurzeit?

https://www.deprexis...ssion/symptome/




Baron schrieb:


> Hast du schon gta 5 oder fifa 14 gespielt? Ich mag auch keine Spiele außer den beiden



Omg sollte das irgendwie witzig sein,oder war die Antwort echt ernst gemeint? xD
Das is wie "ich mag nur den FC Bayern, alle anderen Vereine sind blöd"


----------



## Manowar (17. Oktober 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> könnten das auch erste Anzeichen für Depressionen sein... ^^




Und genau deswegen diese Frage.
Aber wenn man bei jedem Anzeichen ne Diagnose stellt, zieht man sich den Schuh ganz schnell mal an.
Und das ist im "Einleitungssatz" nicht gerade soooo gut 

Da es jetzt aber ausgesprochen wurde..


----------



## Tikume (17. Oktober 2013)

In gewisser Weise kenne ich das. Ich denke ein Problem heutzutage lautet schlicht "Übersättigung".
Allein durch Steam Sales habe ich günsig so viele (gute) Spiele, dass ich kaum weiss was zuerst spielen. Und dann spielt man mal dies, dann mal das - aber nichts richtig.

MMO's sind für mich nochmal ein anderes Thema, da ist extrem entscheidend auch Gilde/Freunde. Dadurch fliesst bei mir auch ziemlich viel Zeit in Guild Wars 2 einfach.

Trotzdem gibt es natürlich auch Spiele die mich dennoch "fesseln", allerdings merke ich bei mir dass ich da schon sehr wählerisch bin.
Saints Row IV habe ich z.b. direkt zu Release gekauft und gezockt wie blöde bis ich es durch hatte.
Auch das letzte Tomb Raider habe ich durchgezogen.

Assassins Creed habe ich noch keinen teil länger als 2 Stunden gespielt, dennoch letztens den 3er gekauft als es ihn für nen 10er gab. Mal schaun, aber aktuell ist es eher "nett".

Letztendlich ist es aber auch eine Frage des Fokussierens, hier muss man sich dann auch mal etwas disziplinieren.

Oft springt der Funke auch gerade bei "kleineren" Spielen über. Magicka habe ich z.B. über 60 Spielstunden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Oktober 2013)

Sei froh das es bei dir nur bei Spielen ist, ich verliere an allem extrem schnell das Interesse, egal was es ist. x:

Ansonsten würde ich auch kurze Spiele wie CoD oder LoL empfehlen. In beide kann man sich bei Bedarf auch verbeißen.

Was mir noch einfällt, bei mir greifen Spiele wie MGS Rising Revengeance, Vanquish oder auch Bulletstorm.
Ich brauch eher intensive Reize, bis mich etwas "unterhält".
Probiers aus, vielleicht klappts ja.


----------



## Sin (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe das ganze bisher nur bei Computerspielen. Ich spiele Leidenschaftlich gerne Badminton oder gehe Reiten/ Fitnessstudio, mehrmals die Woche und am liebsten solange wie möglich. Bin immer der letzte der noch auf dem Platz steht. 

GW2 ist auch ein gutes Thema. Ich habe jede Klasse mehrfach gespielt, immer bis lvl 20/30, lust verloren, gelöscht, nächste Klasse, Lust verloren, gelöscht, etc. 

Diese "Spontanspiele" haben keinen Reiz für mich. Siehe Tablett: Verschiedene Spiele ausprobiert. Von Farmville ablegern bis hin zu Vollpreisspielen wie Bards Tale, Worms, etc: Eine Woche Maximal, dann fliegt es wieder von der SD Karte. 
Assassins Creed habe ich auch aus dem Steam Powersale. Obwohl ich RPGS Liebe, das Spiel hat keine 2 Stunde gehalten. 

Depressiv bin ich übrigens nicht, ich bin absolut begeistert von meinem Leben. Guter Job, eigene ETW, bald neuer Wagen...


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (17. Oktober 2013)

Das Problem mit Spiele die man kaum länger als ne Stunde spielt kenne ich auch.
Bei mir ist es allerdings eine Mischung aus meinem Alter (mit 30 hat man doch schon etwas andere Prioritäten. Und irgendwie freundet man sich deutlich schwerer mit neuen Sachen an) und recht schweren Depressionen.


----------



## Keashaa (17. Oktober 2013)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich habe das ganze bisher nur bei Computerspielen. Ich spiele Leidenschaftlich gerne Badminton oder gehe Reiten/ Fitnessstudio, mehrmals die Woche und am liebsten solange wie möglich. Bin immer der letzte der noch auf dem Platz steht.



Dann würde ich sagen, akzeptiere einfach, dass dir Computerspiele momentan keinen Langzeitspaß bieten. Lass einfach ein paar Wochen / Monate die Finger davon und prüfe dann, inwiefern sich die Situation geändert hat. Manche Dinge kann man nicht erzwingen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Oktober 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Omg sollte das irgendwie witzig sein,oder war die Antwort echt ernst gemeint? xD
> Das is wie "ich mag nur den FC Bayern, alle anderen Vereine sind blöd"



natürlich ist das ernst gemeint, wieso auch nicht??



fc bayern, stern des südens, du wirst niemals untergehn...


----------



## Tikume (17. Oktober 2013)

Sin schrieb:


> Depressiv bin ich übrigens nicht, ich bin absolut begeistert von meinem Leben. Guter Job, eigene ETW, bald neuer Wagen...



Setz dich doch einfach mal auf Entzug und spiel paar Monate gar nicht. Du brauchst die Games ja weder zum leben noch zum glücklich sein.


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich spiele mittlerweile auch fast nur noch gelegenheitsspiele, weil ich zu was anderem schlichtweg keine Zeit habe.
WENN ich dann aber spiele, macht es tierisch spass, z.b. am wochenende.

Obwohl GTA5 z.b. total gehypt wird, hab ich kaum Lust dazu, es auszuprobieren bei nem Kumpel.
Wenn sich die gelegenheit ergibt, werde ich es tun, aber andere Interessen sind einfach in den Vordergrund gerückt...

Habe alle GTA Teile gezockt, aber das Spielprinzip lockt einen dann irgendwie doch nicht mehr hinterm Ofen hervor. Obwohl es lange Zeit das non plus ultra war, wenn man Open World mässig Gangster spielen konnte.
Vielleicht liegts auch am Alter, dass mich das irgendwann einfach nicht mehr reizt.

Dafür hab ich mittlerweile wieder mehr interesse an reinen Strategie oder Taktikspielen.

Vielleicht ist es bei dir einfach nur eine Phase, wo du erstmal wieder was finden musst, was dir total Spass macht


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2013)

Das kenne ich auch. Keine Lust auf nix.  Ist soweit völlig normal wenn es sich nur aufs Zocken beschränkt. In meinem Steam Account habe ich durch Sales und Humble Bundles auch so ewig viele Spiele die ich noch nie gezockt habe, einige haben nur wenige Minuten oder vielleicht mal Stunden auf dem Tacho. Ich denke mir da nichts bei. Irgendwann packt mich wieder die Lust und ich zock irgendwas an ein, zwei Wochenenden durch. Ich denke spätestens wenn der neue Deponia-Teil bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch liegt steht wieder suchten an.  Ich bin aber auch kein Mensch der etwas unbedingt durchspielen muss; ich spiele solange wie ich Spaß dran habe und wenn der Spaß weg ist war es das. Würde ich alles durchspielen müsste ich entweder 200 Jahre lang leben oder nie wieder vor die Türe gehen.


----------



## Tikume (17. Oktober 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch kein Mensch der etwas unbedingt durchspielen muss; ich spiele solange wie ich Spaß dran habe und wenn der Spaß weg ist war es das.



Macht ja auch Sinn. Früher war es ja eigentlich sogar eher unüblich, dass man ein Spiel durchgespielt hat.
Ich hab jedenfalls Super Mario, Metroid, Zelda oder Mega Man damals nicht durchgespielt.
Ich glaub das erste was ich durchgespielt habe war Monkey Island.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2013)

Ist bei mir zu 100% auch so. 

GTA die ersten 3 Stunden genossen -> danach nie wieder reingelegt.
Dishonored 2 Stunden gezockt -> geiles Game, aber nie wieder angefasst.
Dead Space 3 -> nach 2 Stunden abgebrochen


könnte die Liste noch weiter führen. Momentan packt mich nur SC2, und selbst da zocke ich 2 Ladder Games und dann ist Ende. Achso und Beyond hab ich auch fast in einem Rutsch durch gehabt, aber ich mag einfach Quantic Dream  Ich glaube, bei mir ist einfach die Leidenschaft für (aktiv) Videospiele verflogen (zumindest für die dicken AAA Titel), obwohl ich mich an sich noch für das Medium interessiere.


----------



## Sin (17. Oktober 2013)

Früher konnte man auch nicht wirklich Durchspielen, es sei denn man hat die Konsole angelassen. Ich Speicherfunktion hatte ich das erste mal glaube ich bei Sonic 3, ansonsten bei anderen Spielen gab es noch Level Passwörter die man Freispielen konnte. 

Im Endeffekt läuft es bei mir wohl wirklich auf eine "Pause" Hinaus. Kann ja schlecht mein ganzes Gehalt in neue Spiele investieren. Wobei es merkwürdig ist. Wenn ich so Sonntag mit einem Kaffee vor meinem PC hocke wünsche ich mir ja regelrecht ein gutes Spiel was ich Daddeln kann bis zum umfallen. 

Achja, interessant ist, dass die Indie Spiele bei mir wesentlich mehr "gerührt" haben als die teuren 50€ Vollpreisspiele von "Namenhaften" Publishern/Entwicklern.


----------



## Deanne (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich kenne das Problem auch. Auch bei mir betrifft es in erster Linie Spiele, begrenzt aber auch Serien. Bücher hingegen fesseln mich total und Dokumentationen könnte ich ewig anschauen. 

Diablo 3, Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy ARR, Guild Wars 2, die Atelier-Serie, Pokemon, Tales of Xilia... All diese Spiele haben mich nur kurz begeistert.

Ich bin der Ansicht, dass das Angebot an Spielen einfach zu groß ist und die Qualität dabei auf der Strecke bleibt. Es kommen immer wieder neue Spiele, alle werden hochgejubelt und mit Spannung erwartet, das weckt natürlich Neugier. Irgendwann merkt man, dass es wieder mal nicht das richtige Spiel für einen ist, dass das Spielprinzip doch nicht so revolutionär und der Unterhaltungseffekt eher gering ist. Resultat: wieder landet ein Spiel im Schrank und man ärgert sich über das rausgeschmissene Geld.

Meine persönliche Lösung: ich kaufe Spiele nur noch, wenn ich selbst darauf aufmerksam werde. Ich lese keine Reviews mehr und lasse mich nicht von Empfehlungen beeinflussen. Wenn es beim Blick auf die Hülle nicht "Klick" macht, lege ich das Spiel wieder zurück.


----------



## MasterCrain (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab das Problem seit über einem jahr. Kaum ein Spiel fasziniert mich. Das letzte was es konnte war Bioshock Infinite. Allerdings dauerte das Vergnügen keine Woche, da war das Spiel auch schon durch. 
Ich vermisse die alten Zeiten von Secret Of Mana, Terranigma, Final Fantasy und co. Das waren Spiele die mich fesseln konnten wie ein gutes Buch. Über die man Abends im bett noch nachgedacht hat. Spiele mit unfassbaren Momenten die einen eifnach nur faziniert oder berührt haben. Spiele beid enen ich schon mal ein paar Tränen gelassen habe oder lauthals lachen musste. 
Ich möchte wieder ein Rollenspiel spielen in dem ich mich ein bisschen verlieren kann. Elder Srcolls, Witcher, Gothic und co sind tolle spiele die ich ganz gerne mal gespielt habe, aber sie sind dennoch weit weg von dem was mich reizt. 
Lange Zeit hab ich auch WOW gespielt und geliebt, doch inzwischen reizt mich von den ganzen Online RPGs so gar nichts mehr. Und ich habe zich von ihnen gespielt.
Japan RPGs bringen das alte Spielgefühl noch am besten rüber, doch als PC Besitzer ohne Konsolen stehe ich doof da. Japaner sind Konsolenfixiert und so gibt es kaum Spiele dieser Art für PC. (Außer Grandia, alte FF Teile sowie Breath of Fire fällt mir da kaum was ein.)
Vielleicht ist es auch die Rosarote Nostalgiebrille oder ich werd langsam zu alt. 
Mir fehlt das alte Spielgefühl....


----------



## cherry009 (17. Oktober 2013)

Heftig ...


Habe das exakte Problem wie hier beschrieben.
Man möchte eigentlich was spielen, aber sobald man es Startet macht man es kurze Zeit wieder aus.
Meist sitzt ich vor dem Rechner weiß nicht was ich machen soll, außer zu chatten oder bei buffed zu lesen.
Nicht selten starte ich ein spiel, nur um es kurze zeit später zu minimieren 
Hoffe diese Phase nimmt bald ab. 
Will mich entlich wieder am spielen fazinieren können wie vor ca 1-2 jahren 

Ach und mit den Sales hast du recht. Man kauft bei steam oder humble bundle games um sie nicht zu spielen ...


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2013)

Dann kauft halt nicht jeden Scheiss bei Steam nur weil es billig ist.

Würde schätzen dass dadurch eine Übersättigung entsteht.
So wie ein millionär der sich jeden Mist kaufen kann und nichts mehr gut findet, weil er alles haben kann.


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2013)

Sin schrieb:


> Achja, interessant ist, dass die Indie Spiele bei mir wesentlich mehr "gerührt" haben als die teuren 50€ Vollpreisspiele von "Namenhaften" Publishern/Entwicklern.



Liegt wohl daran das sich die AAA Titel in letzter Zeit ständig wiederholen. Ich dachte immer ich hätte Déja-vus , aber es waren tatsächlich Relaunches: Simcity (5), NfS Most Wanted, Medal of Honor, Battlefield (4), usw. Bei Indie-Games findet man dann doch mal ab und zu etwas das man so vielleicht noch nicht gespielt hat.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Oktober 2013)

Mir gehts mit Spielen ähnlich.
Damals hab ich bei Eye of the Beholder 1 noch Karten gezeichnet und auch Dungeonmaster war total fesselnd.
Morrowind habe ich mir damals "organisiert" und nach 30 MInuten spielen sofort gekauft.
Für Oblivion gabs extra nen neuen Rechner obwohl der alte noch ein paar Monate gehalten hätte.
Skyrim hatte ich am Tag des Erscheinens und habe es ein paar Stunden gespielt und dann die Lust verloren.

Das einzige was mich zur Zeit noch reizt sind reine Onlinespiele und wirklich fesselnd ist das auch nicht mehr.

Irgendwann im Leben verändern sich die Interessen und solange du dein Leben genießt wie es ist und nur weniger zockst, ist doch alles in Ordnung


----------



## ego1899 (18. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> natürlich ist das ernst gemeint, wieso auch nicht??
> 
> 
> fc bayern, stern des südens, du wirst niemals untergehn...



Ich bin mir jetzt immer noch nich sicher ob das nur so vor Ironie trieft, oder du das wirklich ernst meinst.

Es soll ja wirklich so Menschen geben xD


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Oktober 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Es soll ja wirklich so Menschen geben xD



Er meint es ernst....


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Oktober 2013)

Dann erklär mir mal was daran so unnormal sein soll


----------



## ego1899 (18. Oktober 2013)

Nichts schon ok... 

Der Name, dass Profilbild... Bayernfan... Spielt nur GTA 5 und Fifa... Bei Fifa wahrscheinlich noch Barca oder Real, wenn es nicht die Bazis sind. Cola ist eh das beste Getränk ever... xD

Das reicht mir schon mehr muss ich ehrlich gesagt nich wissen ^^

Is auch zu offtopic 




Caps-lock schrieb:


> Irgendwann im Leben verändern sich die Interessen und solange du dein Leben genießt wie es ist und nur weniger zockst, ist doch alles in Ordnung



Ja genau so sehe ich das eigentlich auch. Ich begeister mich auch für viele Dinge lang nicht mehr so, wie ich es früher getan habe. 
Mit dem älter werden, werden einem halt auch andere Dinge wichtiger.

Ich könnte jetzt nicht mehr wie früher im Urlaub 14-16 Stunden am Stück Counter-Strike spielen, nur vor WoW hängen oder sonstwas so suchten wie damals. Irgendwann hat man das halt alles schonmal gemacht, wenn auch in anderer Form und man wird dem überdrüssig und ist müde von all dem, ist glaube ich ganz natürlich...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Oktober 2013)

ich spiele abwechselnd bayern und real... ronaldo + bale >>>>>

und was hast du jetzt bitte auch noch gegen cola??


----------



## Balluardo (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde ich der Meinung anschließen, dass es an einem Überangebot liegt. 
Andererseits, manchmal ist die Luft auch einfach raus. Und auch wenn man total Lust hat mal wieder einen Mega Blockbuster zu sehen, oder das perfekte Buch in die Finger zu bekommen ..., gibt es nicht immer.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ich spiele abwechselnd bayern und real... ronaldo + bale >>>>>
> 
> und was hast du jetzt bitte auch noch gegen cola??



Gibt Leute, die sowas als "Klischeehaft" sehen. 

Kann man auch als Hipster sehen  Wobei ich glaube, dass du auch selber einer bist. Aber ist wirklich OT


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe den ganzen Tag über immer extreme Lust auf unterschiedliche Spiele. Liegt auch ein bisschen an den Informationen, die wir während der Arbeits durch unser Postfach tickern 
Aber zuhause ist dann die Zocklust verflogen. Ätzend.
Das letzte Spiel auf das ich wirklich Bock hatte war Saints Row IV, danach GTAV. Ersteres habe ich tatsächlich sogar fast durch *g* GTA hab ich nach 2-3 Stunden bis heute nicht mehr angefasst.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub einige hier lassen sich aber auch sehr stark von ihrer Nostalgie beeinflussen. Es ist völlig normal das man mit zunehmenden Alter weniger begeisterungsfähig ist.
Das beste Beispiel ist einfach WoW. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, was ich beim ersten Spielen empfunden habe und wie süchtig ich nach kurzer Zeit war. Jetzt hab ich es schon über 1 Jahr lang nicht mehr angefasst. Morrowind ist auch einer dieser Titel, dich ich wahrscheinlich völlig verklärt abgespeichert habe.
Ich spiele zwar noch regelmäßig und viel, aber die meisten Spiele können halt nicht an diese Erinnerungen anknüpfen und werden deswegen oft nur als mittelmäßig wahrgenommen, aber in unregelmäßigen Abständen schafft es immer wieder eine Neuerscheinung mich komplett zu fesseln. 
Z.B. Borderlands oder Fallout 3 haben mich damals völlig unerwartet aus den Socken gehauen. Zocken ist nicht heilbar. Wenn ihr es am wenigsten erwartet, holt euch ein Spiel wieder ab 
Grade beim Oculus Rift habe ich die Hoffnung, dass Gaming nochmal neu erfunden wird.


----------



## Nexilein (19. Oktober 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Damals hab ich bei Eye of the Beholder 1 noch Karten gezeichnet und auch Dungeonmaster war total fesselnd.
> [...]
> Das einzige was mich zur Zeit noch reizt sind reine Onlinespiele und wirklich fesselnd ist das auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Irgendwann im Leben verändern sich die Interessen und solange du dein Leben genießt wie es ist und nur weniger zockst, ist doch alles in Ordnung



So geht's mir auch, und das Alter spielt dabei sicher eine Rolle.
Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mir die Elder Scrolls Anthology gekauft, da ich bisher nur Arena und Daggerfall gespielt habe. Morrowind hat sich für mich dann als schlechte Kopie von Ultima IX erwiesen, sogar die Bugs haben sie übernommen. Vor 10 Jahren hätte mir das Spiel vielleicht gefallen.

Insgesamt bin ich aber nicht unzufrieden: Das X-Com Remake, Satinav's Fluch und andere Spiele die ich in letzter Zeit gespielt habe waren eigentlich sehr kurzweilig. Aber 100 Stunden voller Leidenschaft ein und das selbe Spiel zu spielen ist eben nicht mehr drin.
Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar mal den Jahrestag meines 29ten Geburtstags gefeiert; da sollte ich mir wahrscheinlich eher Sorgen machen, wenn ich immer noch die Nächte durchzocken würde.


----------



## Legendary (19. Oktober 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mir die Elder Scrolls Anthology gekauft, da ich bisher nur Arena und Daggerfall gespielt habe. *Morrowind hat sich für mich dann als schlechte Kopie von Ultima IX erwiesen, sogar die Bugs haben sie übernommen. Vor 10 Jahren hätte mir das Spiel vielleicht gefallen.
> *




Das Spiel IST auch über 10 Jahre alt. 

Das mit den Spielen kenn ich übrigens...aber ich spiele auch einiges durch, Gothic, Gothic 2, alle Bioshock Teile schon mehrmals, lange Zeit WoW, Saints Row IV, Alle GTA Teile ab Teil 3 uvm.


----------



## Lilrolille (19. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe den ganzen Tag über immer extreme Lust auf unterschiedliche Spiele. Liegt auch ein bisschen an den Informationen, die wir während der Arbeits durch unser Postfach tickern
> Aber zuhause ist dann die Zocklust verflogen. Ätzend.
> Das letzte Spiel auf das ich wirklich Bock hatte war Saints Row IV, danach GTAV. Ersteres habe ich tatsächlich sogar fast durch *g* GTA hab ich nach 2-3 Stunden bis heute nicht mehr angefasst.



Naja, nach SR IV ist es ja verständlich, dass man die Lust auf andere Spiele verliert, irgendwie sind danach alle irgendwie langweilig 

@Topic, ist ja auch nichts schlimmes daran, wenn man einfach die Lust am Spielen verliert. Geht mir auch immer wieder so, tagsüber freu ich mich aufs Zocken am Abend, komm heim, start ein Spiel, nach ein paar Minuten denk ich mir, hm was mach ich da überhaupt ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Oktober 2013)

> Morrowind hat sich für mich dann als schlechte Kopie von Ultima IX erwiesen, sogar die Bugs haben sie übernommen.



Made my Day 

zum Topic: Gilt für mich nur bedingt. Ich spiele immernoch begeistert wow und lol von daher kann ich nicht sagen das mich alle Spiele kalt lassen. Allerdings kommt mir das Phänomen bekannt vor. Ich habe einige (meiner Meinung nach zu viele) Spiele die ich gekauft habe um dann nur ein paar Stunden mit ihnen zu verbringen.


----------



## Lilrolille (19. Oktober 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Made my Day
> 
> zum Topic: Gilt für mich nur bedingt. Ich spiele immernoch begeistert wow und lol von daher kann ich nicht sagen das mich alle Spiele kalt lassen. Allerdings kommt mir das Phänomen bekannt vor. Ich habe einige (meiner Meinung nach zu viele) Spiele die ich gekauft habe um dann nur ein paar Stunden mit ihnen zu verbringen.



Man könnte jetzt aber auch fragen, was begeistert dich an WoW und Lo sol?


----------



## pampam (19. Oktober 2013)

Wenn das Zocken kein Spaß mehr macht, wie wärs einfach mit einem anderen Hobby?
So würde ich vorgehen, wenn mir langweilig wird


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Oktober 2013)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt aber auch fragen, was begeistert dich an WoW und Lo sol?


Joar ich weis auch nich was mich an 2 der meistgespielten Spielen der Welt begeistert. Wahrscheinlich ist es der offen Wettbewerb mit anderen Spielern. ^^


Aber es hilft dem TE ja nicht zu wissen warum ich etwas gut finde. ^^


----------



## Zacksqout (20. Oktober 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es der offen Wettbewerb mit anderen Spielern. ^^
> 
> 
> Aber es hilft dem TE ja nicht zu wissen warum ich etwas gut finde. ^^



Das ist doch ein guter Tipp. Spiele indem es darum geht sich mit anderen zu messen haben wohl den meisten Langzeitspaß. Ich habe 2 Jahre mit WoW und 3 Jahre mit SC2 verbracht und zocke seit 7 Jahren DotA.
Wenn einem die SP Games keinen Spaß mehr machen (was verständlich ist denn der ganze neue Kram ist zu 99% Mist) dann einfach auf Endlos Competitive Games umsteigen.


----------

